# Charging system funky 12HP Kohler



## peteralex4 (Sep 22, 2005)

It's something with the charging system that I first was thinking the rectifier was bad. Here goes:

I was not getting any charging to the battery, it would just slowly run down and the engine would quit. The battery tested OK and it would take a full charge off a charger and I would be able to run again till it died off. I tested the two AC inputs to the rectifier (by disconnecting the plug to it and inserting my probes into the sockets) and I was getting a good 33VAC input off the stator. I plugged it back to the rectifier. The center lead of the rectifier should be the DC output, and it was showing only .25 VDC. So, I thought I found the problem, a bad rectifier.

Put on the new rectifier and started her up. I was surprised to see my amp gage go negative again under load....what the heck? No charging again? So I pulled the 3-wire gang plug off the rectifier and tested the two outer AC inputs again, it showed OK at 33VAC. I then plugged it back onto the rectifier and tested the DC center output and it was lousy at about .6VDC. I left the engine running and instead of taking the plug off the rectifier to test the AC inputs again, I just left it on and placed my test terminals to the exposed portions of the lugs going into the rectifier. I was getting a jibberish of readings then, nothing steady at all. When I disconected the plug and inserted the leads into the plug, it showed a nice steady 33VAC. It's like plugging it into the rectifier makes it go batty. I'm stumped.


----------



## JeffinIa (Feb 5, 2006)

You`ve probably long since found your problem, but I have a wheelhorse with a 8hp kohler was doing the same, not charging the bat. Turns out all I had to do was run a good ground from the rectifier to the battery. Charges like a new one now :thumbsup:


----------

